# Dwarf puffer Bio-tope



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I love these little guys and have been admiring them at my local Petsmart, so I've decided to set up a 30G tank for them.

I've been doing research on the Internet and have come across this site...
http://www.dwarf puffers.com/intro1.htm

They describe the DP's habitat here... I've been searching for a actual pic of their habitat since I'm a more visual person but have been unsuccessful.

_Does anyone know where I can find pic of their natural habitat (India/Sri Lanki)?_

Also I'm weary of some of the plants they provide as being native to Sri Lanki and India, like the Tiger Lotus/Twisted val.. Can anyone help me out, _is there any plants that should not be on the list or are there others plants not listed that should be on the list?_


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey trenec:

I have these two links in my favorites.
Mongabay is a great biotope site

http://fish.mongabay.com/

This is a good article on collecting in India

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/travel/Kutty_Indiacollecting.html

Steve T.

http://fish.mongabay.com/


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Careful Trena, from what I understand, it becomes an addiction.... :razz:

Here's a Puffer forum that a gal I know has. http://puffer.proboards2.com/index.cgi

I personally don't know the first thing about them, except that I'd be scared to death to trim their little teeth..... :shock:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the links Neon & Jan ;-) 

Jan... In my search I think I read that trimming the teeth is a myth, that could be the wrong info though, I will have to double check it.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I've never heard of anything about actually trimming their teeth physically. But I've read about feeding them snails to help keep it wore down or in control. With the amount of snails my little dwarf puffer has eaten, i'm suprised he has any teeth left!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Overgrown teeth is not a problem with the dwarf species. People do have to trim other species of puffer's teeth if they aren't fed enough hard foods like snails.


----------

